# New pics of some Firemouths. Can anyone sex?



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

Pictures might not be good enough for sexing. I was just wondering.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Wow  that is a beautiful FM. Awesome colors. I hear FM are hard to sex. My guess, and it's just a guess, is male. It has the same features and colors as mine and I'm pretty sure mine is a male. Anyway gorgeous FH and good luck with it.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Oooops I mean gorgeous FM and good luck with it. That's a slip as I just got a FH today.....my bad!


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

do FM's normally have blue lips like an aureus or maculipinnis? and it is to young to sex accurately.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

It's normal for them to have the blue, but it varies with sex and quality of the stock. For the sexing , I'd say male cause the vent is visible in the last pic and it's pointed. (or at least that's what it looks like anyway). Nice little FM though. :thumb:


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree with Joels fish. In that shot it looks male. Getting good shots of the vent can be difficult though. What ever sex it is it looks great!


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

My FM has blue lips too. I read if their dorsal and anal fins were rounded it was female and pointed it's male. Is this an accurate way to tell?


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

> My FM has blue lips too. I read if their dorsal and anal fins were rounded it was female and pointed it's male. Is this an accurate way to tell?


Once upon a time it was, these days it's getting harder to use that as a accurate method of sexing them. For the most part it works but it's not 100%.


----------

